# Spotted Baby Blues



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

My Beautiful Sadie had a litter of 8 little ones. 3 were culled for kinked tails and runtiness.








AND 
a few days later!

















And here is Mom. 








And here is Dad.









Now here is the fun part. Mom is a pied. Dad is a self who must carry pied. But ALL of the babies were pied! What are the odds!
LOL!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

.4%, which makes me wonder if maybe dad is s/s, but has very poor k-factors.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

dad must carry blue too right? I lvoe mums ears they're SO cool


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

dad looks like a silver....which is a pink eyed blue, so he is blue 

Are dad's tail or feet white?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A good point, Stina! Since he's so pale, it would be quite hard to tell if he had white feet or white spotting on his tail.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well rats...two more with kinked tails. That means that 5 out of the 8 originals had kinks. Oy! So frustrating. 
The good news is the high white one I will keep as a pet. And the other is reserved by a bloke in DC...so I have one doe and one buck available for adoption. 
Here are the girls...

























And here is the boy in front of his sisters!









They are lovely! It's really a shame about those tails!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They really are lovely! 5/8 is terrible news on the kinked-tail front. Did you manage to get any other information about the presence of kinked tails in the lines?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> Did you manage to get any other information about the presence of kinked tails in the lines?


Yes. Saddly the breeder that these originated from also has had a tail kink problem...but never this bad. I also saw that blue's tend to have them more than other varieties. What a bummer.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how fresh is your food?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Stina said:


> Out of curiosity, how fresh is your food?


Brand new. Less than 3 weeks. I worried that the kink developed after birth...but when I zoomed in on baby pictures..I can see it just barely. And its only happened in this line.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

hmm...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well we are at 3 weeks now! They are so adorable! One buck and two does available.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh the little sweeties. <3

I'm so glad at least some of them didn't have the tail kinks for you.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

These look like the kind of blues I used to have, if a bit lighter...love them so much :love1


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous fat babies!

The kinked tail thing is curious. In Australia it's usually an indicator that the mouse carries the manx gene (tailless). However, I think we have a different gene for this that you do. There are many. Ours result in absent tails rather than short tails. So it's not so likely that this is the case with yours, but still interesting...


----------



## Satin Flower mice (May 18, 2012)

the kid with the buttons on the head of the charm))))))))


----------

